# Oils that contain ceramides



## TexturedTresses (Aug 18, 2008)

Wheat Germ Oil
Barley Malt Oil (Really not sure about this one)
Hemp Seed Oil
walnut oil (thanks eshille)
sunflower oil (thanks eshille)
kukui oil (thanks eshille)
Eucalyptus Extract (thanks Justkiya)

Please add the ones you know to the thread.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 18, 2008)

Interesting. How did you determine that these oils have ceramides in them? :scratchch


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Aug 18, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Interesting. How did you determine that these oils have ceramides in them? :scratchch


 
good question, i would like to know too!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 18, 2008)

I googled it.  LOL.  Yeah, I'm not that bright.  I just did a search on google once I saw someone posted in the ceramides thread that wheat germ oil has ceramides.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 18, 2008)

Do you have any links, still? 

TIA!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 18, 2008)

No, but I typed into google oils ceramides


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 18, 2008)

Interesting (having done a wee bit of googling myself) 

The wiki page is most informative, as is this information about ceramides, themselves, from this research paper. 



> Hair fragility is promoted by a multitude of factors such as the excessive, inappropriate or too frequent treatment with chemical products, the combined thermal and mechanical constraints imposed by hairdressing, and the continual exposure to sunlight, especially during the summer months. All of these factors contribute to the cumulative process of impairment of the hair fiber, which weakens its resistance to chemical and physical attack and leads to a general deterioration in the feel and appearance of hair. Polar lipids like ceramides play a vital role in the hair's external protective sheath, the cuticle. The ceramides are essential to the cohesion of the cuticle and maintenance of its protective effect for the hair shaft. Ceramides are known to protect and/or repair the hair fibers from or after attack by the various agents and treatments mentioned above. In particular, they have a barrier effect which limits the loss of proteins; Furthermore, they also reinforce cuticle cohesion, which gives the hair more strength and liveliness. (author abst.)



So basically, it's just another kind of lipid. Interesting. Thanks, again!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks for the wiki page... i'm about to read that now.


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 18, 2008)

i wonder if it would make sense to add one of these oils during the relaxer process.
adding it to the relaxer or in the conditioner before the neutralizing poo?


----------



## poookie (Aug 18, 2008)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> i wonder if it would make sense to add one of these oils during the relaxer process.
> adding it to the relaxer or in the conditioner before the neutralizing poo?


 

lots of folk on the board have had success adding a bit of oil to their relaxers.  it's a great way to slow down the processing time, and helpful to those that are just beginning to self-relax their hair at home.  i had to stop, because i noticed that the oils prevented my hair from fully processing.

i'm not sure adding oils before using a neutralizing shampoo would be all that beneficial.  oil has no pH, because it's not water based, and the goal of neutralizing is to add a low ph product (the neut. shampoo) to hair of raised pH, to return it to its natural pH level.  also, since oils seal, you might not want to add it until you're done deep conditioning your hair.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 18, 2008)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> i wonder if it would make sense to add one of these oils during the relaxer process.
> adding it to the relaxer or in the conditioner before the neutralizing poo?


 
I'm thinking about adding these and some saa to my mop extreme moisture.  i want to see if it will give it some strengthening properties.


----------



## eshille (Aug 18, 2008)

Walnut oil/Sunflower oil contain plant ceramides....researching kukui oil which I've read penetrates the hair. 

Thx for the thread..

I found this recipe today:


PRE-SHAMPOO WHEAT GERM & SAGE CONDITIONER 
*(Great for Split Ends & Damaged Hair)* 
1/2 oz of dried Sage leaves 
1/2 cup of boiling water 
1 tbs. of Wheat germ oil 
1 tbs. of Grapeseed oil 
2 drops of Rosemary oil 
4 drops of Sage oil 
Put Sage leaves in a glass jar, and 
pour the boiling water over them, 
St. aside for 30 minutes, then strain 
and reserve the liquid and discard the leaves. 
Add Wheat germ, Grapeseed, Rosemary 
and Sage oils to the water mixture, then pour 
over head and massage into the scalp. 
Wrap hair with a towel, leave on for 45 minutes 
to 1 hour, then Shampoo as usual


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 18, 2008)

eshille said:


> Walnut oil/Sunflower oil contain plant ceramides....researching kukui oil which I've read penetrates the hair.
> 
> Thx for the thread..
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the recipe... I added your oils to the list on top.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 18, 2008)

Oooh, this is good link explaining how they work, as well.... this makes more sense to me, now.


----------



## eshille (Aug 18, 2008)

Found this info on kukui oil...it's also a ceramide...ignore the Paul Brown product pump...ya gotta grab info from wherever ya find it....

"Kukui Nut Lipids,[the signature ingredient in Paul Brown products], rebuild and strengthen hair with Linolenic and Linoleic Acids, two essential fatty acids. The oil processed from the Kukui nut has a molecular structure that allows the protein and lipids to penetrate into the hair, imparting the beneficial properties of the botanicals directly into the hair shaft to replenish moisture, adding luster and elasticity." 


http://www.behindthechair.com/displayproduct.aspx?ID=411


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes, getting it from oils is much better than from animal brains!!! Ew!


----------



## eshille (Aug 18, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Oooh, this is good link explaining how they work, as well.... this makes more sense to me, now.


 

I liked this quote: " In order to be certain, researchers closely examined *damaged hair* - where they found confirmation, under the microscope, that in these hairs, _the ceramides had disappeared_."

So hot oil treatments w/plant ceramides should add them back into the shaft, if only temporarily?????


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 18, 2008)

eshille said:


> I liked this quote: " In order to be certain, researchers closely examined *damaged hair* - where they found confirmation, under the microscope, that in these hairs, _the ceramides had disappeared_."
> 
> So hot oil treatments w/plant ceramides should add them back into the shaft, if only temporarily?????


 
I think that makes sense.  I definitely want to try this.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 18, 2008)

And here's a pdf about Eucalyptus Extracts....



> Abstract：Eucalyptus extract, an herbal plant essence, has been investigated for its effects on
> the human scalp and hair. *By the application of the extract, which has been known to
> promote ceramide production in the skin, the poor barrier function of scalp skin was found to
> be improved. Regarding its effect on the hair fiber, by sensory evaluation, it was found that
> ...


----------



## poookie (Aug 18, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Yes, getting it from oils is much better than from animal brains!!! Ew!


 

yuck!!! so the ceramides in my nexxus and redken conditioners could be cow brain?

maybe that's why they cost so dang much!


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 18, 2008)

poookie said:


> yuck!!! so the ceramides in my nexxus and redken conditioners could be cow brain?
> 
> maybe that's why they cost so dang much!



 Or fish brains!!! The fish brain kind is most likely more expensive, since their brains are so much smaller.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 18, 2008)

poookie said:


> yuck!!! so the ceramides in my nexxus and redken conditioners could be cow brain?
> 
> *maybe that's why they cost so dang much!*


 
I bust out laughing when I read this.  You are buggin. lol


----------



## eshille (Aug 18, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> I think that makes sense. I definitely want to try this.


 
It occurred to me that some of these plant ceramides may not/do not penetrate the hair and probably should be combined w/oils which we know do penetrate (evoo...coconut...jojoba...mac nut(?)...kukui) as the carrier for the efa's and any other botanical/nutrients used.

OP...such a great thread...justkiya...super info....


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 18, 2008)

eshille said:


> It occurred to me that some of these plant ceramides may not/do not penetrate the hair and probably should be combined w/oils which we know do penetrate (evoo...coconut...jojoba...mac nut(?)...kukui) as the carrier for the efa's and any other botanical/nutrients used.
> 
> OP...such a great thread...justkiya...super info....


 
Wow, Eshilee, this is a *really *good point.  I would not have thought of this.  Okay, I'm sooooooooo ready to go shopping in the health food store.


----------



## Fine 4s (Aug 18, 2008)

eshille said:


> It occurred to me that some of these plant ceramides may not/do not penetrate the hair and probably should be combined w/oils which we know do penetrate (evoo...coconut...jojoba...mac nut(?)...kukui) as the carrier for the efa's and any other botanical/nutrients used.
> 
> OP...such a great thread...justkiya...super info....


 

What's efa?


----------



## poookie (Aug 18, 2008)

essential fatty acid


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 18, 2008)

Pure ceramide for sale! 

45 bucks for 5 *milligrams*, and I'm not sure that's the chemical variant that is used for the hair (I remember seeing something about Ceramide-2, though) - but there it is.  And they've got all kinds - from 2 up to 20 - and the 2 is the cheapest.  

Ahh, well, there goes that thought of using it like SAA and skipping the middleman.  

Makes me wonder how much they are actually putting in their products, though.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 18, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Pure ceramide for sale!
> 
> 45 bucks for 5 *milligrams*, and I'm not sure that's the chemical variant that is used for the hair (I remember seeing something about Ceramide-2, though) - but there it is.  And they've got all kinds - from 2 up to 20 - and the 2 is the cheapest.
> 
> ...


 
Oh my!!!!!!!!!!!  Uhm, so I'm going to have to try out the oils and see if that works.  Because Humectress is cool but extreme moisture is better.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 18, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Or fish brains!!! *The fish brain kind is most likely more expensive, since their brains are so much smaller*.


 
Gross.  lol


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 18, 2008)

I have walnut oil, Im gonna add this to my vatika/castor mix!!! thanks ladies!


----------



## Neith (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm too derned tired to read through all of this right now, but I found this to be interesting:

http://www.lipidlibrary.co.uk/Lipids/glyP_ino/​
They are anchors for proteins?


----------



## eshille (Aug 18, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Pure ceramide for sale!
> 
> 45 bucks for 5 *milligrams*, and I'm not sure that's the chemical variant that is used for the hair (I remember seeing something about Ceramide-2, though) - but there it is.  And they've got all kinds - from 2 up to 20 - and the 2 is the cheapest.
> 
> ...


 

They are synthetic ceramides...here's a look at usage guidelines...

*Product Name:*02:0 Ceramide, N-Acetyl-D-erythro-Sphingosine (C2 Ceramide) *Catalog Number:* 860502 *M.W.:* 341.53 *Physical Form:* Powder *Color:* White *Chemical Abstracts Registry Number:* *CMC:* *Special Storage:* Store in freezer at < -20° C *PKA:* *Hygroscopic:* 

[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+0][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Physical Hazards*[/FONT][/SIZE][/SIZE]This product is not a flammable solid as defined by D.O.T. regulations, Section 173.150. Firefighting methods: use carbon dioxide, dry chemical extinguishers or water. 

An approved self-contained breathing apparatus and protective clothing should be used.​ 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Health Hazards[/FONT]* 
[SIZE=-1]To the best of our knowledge, the health hazards have not been thoroughly investigated.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]​ 
[/SIZE]*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Safety Precautions and Control Measures[/FONT]*
Potentially harmful if inhaled or ingested. Do not get in eyes, on skin, or on clothing. Potential skin and eye irritant. Wash thoroughly after handling. Safety shower and eye bath are recommended. *Mechanical ventilation and respiratory protection are strongly recommended. Gloves and protective eyewear should be worn when working with this material. *
*Waste disposal: sweep loose solids into paper container and incinerate, subject to federal, state, and local laws.** Clean-up procedure: wash with acetone or alcohol, then with soap and water. *​ 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Emergency and First Aid Procedures[/FONT]* 
[SIZE=-1]If skin contact occurs, wash with plenty of water; seek medical advice.[/SIZE] If eye contact occurs, wash with plenty of water and seek medical advice. If swallowed, wash mouth out with water and seek medical advice. If inhaled, expose to fresh air. If breathing problems persist, seek medical advice.​ 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Fire and Explosion Hazard Data[/FONT]* 
Extinguishing Media: water spray, carbon dioxide, dry chemical powder, alcohol or polymer foam. Special Firefighting Procedures: wear self-contained breathing apparatus and protective clothing to prevent contact with skin and eyes.​ 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Reactivity Data[/FONT]*
Stability: stable. Hazardous Combustion or Decomposition Products: carbon monoxide, carbon dioxide. Hazardous Polymerization will not occur.​ 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Spill or Leak Procedures[/FONT]*
Steps to be Taken if Material is Released or Spilled: wear protective equipment, sweep up, place in a bag and hold for waste disposal, avoid raising dust, ventilate area and wash spill site after material pickup is complete. Waste Disposal Method: dissolve or mix the material with a combustible solvent and burn in a chemical incinerator equipped with an afterburner and scrubber, observe all Federal, State, and Local Laws.​ 
[SIZE=-1]The above information is correct to the best of our knowledge. All material should be handled only by technically qualified individuals experienced in handling potentially hazardous chemicals. The user should make independent decisions regarding completeness of the information based on all sources available. *Avanti Polar Lipids, Inc. *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]shall not be held liable for any damage resulting from handling or from contact with the above product. For further information or in case of emergency contact the manufacturer.[/SIZE] ​


----------



## Neith (Aug 18, 2008)

eshille said:


> They are synthetic ceramides...here's a look at usage guidelines...
> 
> *Product Name:*02:0 Ceramide, N-Acetyl-D-erythro-Sphingosine (C2 Ceramide) *Catalog Number:* 860502 *M.W.:* 341.53 *Physical Form:* Powder *Color:* White *Chemical Abstracts Registry Number:* *CMC:* *Special Storage:* Store in freezer at < -20° C *PKA:* *Hygroscopic:*
> [SIZE=+1][SIZE=-0][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Physical Hazards*[/FONT][/SIZE][/SIZE]This product is not a flammable solid as defined by D.O.T. regulations, Section 173.150. Firefighting methods: use carbon dioxide, dry chemical extinguishers or water.
> ...



wooooooow...  

I am not messing with that


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 18, 2008)

eshille said:


> They are synthetic ceramides...here's a look at usage guidelines...
> 
> *Product Name:*02:0 Ceramide, N-Acetyl-D-erythro-Sphingosine (C2 Ceramide) *Catalog Number:* 860502 *M.W.:* 341.53 *Physical Form:* Powder *Color:* White *Chemical Abstracts Registry Number:* *CMC:* *Special Storage:* Store in freezer at < -20° C *PKA:* *Hygroscopic:*
> [SIZE=+1][SIZE=+0][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Physical Hazards*[/FONT][/SIZE][/SIZE]This product is not a flammable solid as defined by D.O.T. regulations, Section 173.150. Firefighting methods: use carbon dioxide, dry chemical extinguishers or water.
> ...



 Insane. I should look up the warning for lactic acid, too - I bet they are about this ugly. Though, I don't know about the self contained breathing apparatus!!  

I figured though, as I am simply NOT able to find soapmaking suppliers offering this stuff (though I'm about to go and triple check lotioncrafters to see if they sell it under another name) that it wasn't really - homecraft safe. Mrrrr. 

The stuff that they are using in hair products is synthetic ceramides, too - at least the stuff in L'Oreal. I think Nexxus might be using Vegatable ceramides - I'm assuming the 'real' thing. And then, of course, there are the folks with the cow brain (brain, placenta, whale sperm -  - redefining using the WHOLE hog!!!).......


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 18, 2008)

eshille said:


> They are synthetic ceramides...here's a look at usage guidelines...
> 
> *Product Name:*02:0 Ceramide, N-Acetyl-D-erythro-Sphingosine (C2 Ceramide) *Catalog Number:* 860502 *M.W.:* 341.53 *Physical Form:* Powder *Color:* White *Chemical Abstracts Registry Number:* *CMC:* *Special Storage:* Store in freezer at < -20° C *PKA:* *Hygroscopic:*
> [SIZE=+1][SIZE=+0][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Physical Hazards*[/FONT][/SIZE][/SIZE]This product is not a flammable solid as defined by D.O.T. regulations, Section 173.150. Firefighting methods: use carbon dioxide, dry chemical extinguishers or water.​
> ...


 
Yeah I prefer to try out the oils then mess with this.


----------



## eshille (Aug 18, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Insane. I should look up the warning for lactic acid, too - I bet they are about this ugly. Though, I don't know about the self contained breathing apparatus!!
> 
> I figured though, as I am simply NOT able to find soapmaking suppliers offering this stuff (though I'm about to go and triple check lotioncrafters to see if they sell it under another name) that it wasn't really - homecraft safe. Mrrrr.
> 
> The stuff that they are using in hair products is synthetic ceramides, too - at least the stuff in L'Oreal. I think Nexxus might be using Vegatable ceramides - I'm assuming the 'real' thing. *And then, of course, there are the folks with the cow brain (brain, placenta, whale sperm -  - redefining using the WHOLE hog!!!).......*


----------



## eshille (Aug 18, 2008)

Neith and sandyrabbit I agree you both about the chem ceramides...it appears to be too dangerous.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 18, 2008)

bumping..................


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Aug 18, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Oooh, this is good link explaining how they work, as well.... this makes more sense to me, now.


 

Great Stuff.. This all makes sense now.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Aug 18, 2008)

Ladies.... I would not play with those chems....
But I can tell you that I used Sunflower oil for an extented period.... And it Banished my split ends for a long time!!!!

So - this all makes lot of sense!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 19, 2008)

i'm definitely going to mix this stuff up........ or try.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Aug 19, 2008)

So it  looks like I may need to start back using my hotsix oil for my hot oil treatment.  it contains some of these oils.


----------



## eshille (Aug 19, 2008)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> i wonder if it would make sense to add one of these oils during the relaxer process.
> adding it to the relaxer or in the conditioner before the neutralizing poo?


 
Cherokia-Rose..thx for asking this q...it lead me to some interesting info I can use...

*Why Use Protein with a Relaxer?*

Relaxers are chemical solutions that break the natural protein bonds of the hair. Adding protein can assist in keeping hair smooth and healthy by restoring some strength and elasticity to the hair, however, it is not possible to restore the hair bonds that are broken down during the relaxing process. Also be aware of what whether it is a protein treatment or a protein oil. Protein oils will add shine, but may not have the same benefits as the protein concentrate. 
[edit]
*Forms of Protein*

Protein added to hair relaxer comes in a concentrated form. Wheat protein is used in many hair products; this is a milder form of protein. Animal proteins or hydrolyzed human hair protein are stronger forms of protein. The protein in hair concentrated additives and other hair products works by "sealing" the hair shaft. This results in healthier-looking hair. 
[edit]
*Finding Protein to Add*

The first step is to find a good protein additive for your relaxer. Some kits come with protein some don’t. If you need a protein additive StyleOne Hair Systems has a good one to try. Pure and Powerful Hair Protein is also nice because it’s versatile. You can add it to any chemical hair product to increase moisture and softness. You simply add one capful of Pure and Powerful to any relaxer solution. This protein works with any brand of hair relaxer. There are also other brands available; read their ingredients and instructions carefully to choose the best one for you. 
[edit]
*Other Great Solutions*

Adding protein to hair relaxer or using relaxers containing protein can help in maintaining healthy hair, but other considerations are necessary. 

*http://hair.lovetoknow.com/Adding_Protein_to_Hair_Relaxer*


----------



## eshille (Aug 19, 2008)

eshille said:


> It occurred to me that some of these plant ceramides may not/do not penetrate the hair and probably should be combined w/oils which we know do penetrate (evoo...coconut...jojoba...mac nut(?)...kukui) as the carrier for the efa's and any other botanical/nutrients used.
> 
> OP...such a great thread...justkiya...super info....


 
I've re-read JustKiya's abstract and hot oil treatments w/plant oil ceramides is not required...I shall do them to infuse efa's and other nutrients further...but for the purposes of (daily) protection from the loss of proteins...a simple application of oils per samanthajones' sunflower seed testimony appears to be all that's really needed. Actually, this boils down to sealing w/oil and using oils when/as needed. The key is the type of oil used and when.

Ceramides are suggested per JustKiya's abstract to: 

Polar lipids like *ceramides play a vital role in the* *hair's* *external protective sheath, the cuticle. *

*The ceramides are essential to the cohesion of the cuticle and maintenance of its protective effect for the hair shaft*_. _

_Ceramides are known to *protect and/or repair the hair fibers* from or after attack by the various agents and treatments mentioned above. In particular, *they have a barrier effect which limits the loss of proteins*; _

_Furthermore, *they also reinforce cuticle cohesion, which gives the hair more strength and liveliness.*_

If my _enthusiasm_ has misled anyone pls accept my apology...

Have a great day, everyone...


----------



## DaRealist (Aug 19, 2008)

Great thread, OP.

Thanks for all the info ladies.


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 19, 2008)

yes this is leading me to think that oils with ceramides should play some role in my regimen, especially around relaxer time.   this time i self relaxed and added EVOO and castor oil to my relaxer.  next time, i think i will consider one of these oils as well.  my hair seems to love EVOO and castor so whatever i use i think i will mix it with these two.  
i bought nexxxus volumizing mousse the other day - because i needed more mousses, to help my hair not look so thin, and also because it has ceramides in there and i thought it might be good to have atlease one product in my regimen that had these.  now that we are learning more about these, it seems like i may be able to work more in and still use mostly natural products.


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 19, 2008)

what product is loreal referring to that contains ceramide R? anyone know? if that is a protein based treatment, it might be worth trying after relaxer but before the neutralizing poo.
or are there any other protien treatments, comparable to the 2 minute aphogee that contains ceramides?


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 19, 2008)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> what product is loreal referring to that contains ceramide R? anyone know? if that is a protein based treatment, it might be worth trying after relaxer but before the neutralizing poo.
> or are there any other protien treatments, comparable to the 2 minute aphogee that contains ceramides?



Based on this, it looks like it's the Elvive line of products - but all of the results seem to be from OUS, so it might not be available here, just yet.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 19, 2008)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> what product is loreal referring to that contains ceramide R? anyone know? if that is a protein based treatment, it might be worth trying after relaxer but before the neutralizing poo.
> or are there any other protien treatments, comparable to the 2 minute aphogee that contains ceramides?


 
I'm far from an expert on this, but do you think that maybe if you added these oils to the 2 minute aphogee it might have a comparable effect.  Other then that, I know Nexxus Keraphix has ceramides and that is a mild protein treatment.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anyone know what the consisentcy of wheat germ oil is? I've been thinking this thread over (hard, too) over the last couple of days, and I would really like to add one of these to my castor oil mix that I put on my hair - but one of the things I love about the castor oil is that it's so thick......and I wouldn't want to dilute it TOO much with another oil. 

Besides, I've been hearing about wheat germ oil for a minute, and this is a perfect excuse to try it out....


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 20, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Does anyone know what the consisentcy of wheat germ oil is? I've been thinking this thread over (hard, too) over the last couple of days, and I would really like to add one of these to my castor oil mix that I put on my hair - but one of the things I love about the castor oil is that it's so thick......and I wouldn't want to dilute it TOO much with another oil.
> 
> Besides, I've been hearing about wheat germ oil for a minute, and this is a perfect excuse to try it out....


 
I've never seen it.  However, I read that people use it as salad dressing sometimes.  So it might have the consistency of olive oil or flaxseed oil.  Again, I'm not sure.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 20, 2008)

Hrm, okay, thanks. So maybe not a half and half mix, then.


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks justkiya and sandyrabbit - def food for the thought


----------



## eshille (Aug 20, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Does anyone know what the consisentcy of wheat germ oil is? I've been thinking this thread over (hard, too) over the last couple of days, and I would really like to add one of these to my castor oil mix that I put on my hair - but one of the things I love about the castor oil is that it's so thick......and I wouldn't want to dilute it TOO much with another oil.
> 
> Besides, I've been hearing about wheat germ oil for a minute, and this is a perfect excuse to try it out....


 
BUmping around on the net I wrote the following down about wheat germ
oil...don't have a link and have ever used it, but here it is...

Wheat germ + Hair 
carrier oil
consistency sticky heavy
mix w/another carrier oil
Wheat germ is know to promote hair growth...topically or internally???..I suspect both.


----------



## FreeNewMe (Dec 10, 2008)

Great Thread!!


----------



## me-T (Dec 10, 2008)

dumb questions, but could you get something similar to protein overload if you use to many ceramides? since these are naturally derived, (not the oxy-whatchamacallit-2), do they still cause build up?


----------



## CokoQt (Jun 16, 2009)

I know this is an older thread but I just saw that Ginseng Wonder 8 oil has Wheat germ oil in it. Its the fourth ingredient. It always made my hair so soft when I used it, so I am wondering if it is because of the wheat germ oil's ceramide properties.  I don't know why I ever stopped using it.  I am putting this back in my regimen.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Oct 31, 2009)

Bump. Lipids are awesome.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Oct 31, 2009)

very useful info! i think i'm going to give hemp seed oil a try...and from what i've been reading i'm going to use it on my face too.


----------



## ladytee2 (Nov 4, 2009)

I was wondering if the ceramides would give a smoothing affect like the thermasmooth?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2009)

For all the Ceramides Lovers and Novices............I am Bumping this Thread.


----------



## EMJazzy (Dec 29, 2009)

For naturals....if I use the wheatgerm oil when I do my twists should I use it on wet hair or airdried hair???


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 29, 2009)

where can one buy wheat germ oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2009)

sharifeh said:


> where can one buy wheat germ oil?


 
Sharifeh:  Try A Health Food Store, Whole Foods, Trader Joe's or a Vitamin Store.

It's Moderately Priced.  I think I may have spent $10 - $11 for 16 oz.


----------



## RENIBELL (Dec 29, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> Hrm, okay, thanks. So maybe not a half and half mix, then.


 
i have wheat germ oil, it is thicker than oilive oil but not as thick as castore oil. i will mix it in my my conditioner mixture and see if it helps


----------



## RENIBELL (Dec 29, 2009)

you can get it it from thw whole foods, its quite expensive, i was trying out the egg shake thing when i bought mine to bought a few bottles. Glad i use it on my hair cause it costs a bit.


----------



## yardyspice (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you have to use the oils everyday to see the benefit or does a once per week hot oil treatment do the trick?


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 10, 2010)

Great thread!   Wheat germ oil keeps popping up in my research.  I guess that means Ineed to put it in the mix of my reggie.


----------



## yardyspice (Jan 10, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Great thread!   Wheat germ oil keeps popping up in my research.  I guess that means Ineed to put it in the mix of my reggie.



How does your research say it's supposed to be used?


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm still trying to figure out how to incorporate cermides in my reggie...any more input?


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 10, 2010)

yardyspice said:


> How does your research say it's supposed to be used?


 

I was researching ways to add strength to my existing hair.  I came across ceramides as the logical choice.  Then I looked into products,  or chemical additives.  But I decided to look for a natural source and wheat germ oil kept popping up over and over.  It seems like you can eat it or apply it topically.  I plan on adding it to the hair oil mix I use daily.


----------



## SVT (Jan 10, 2010)

Aubrey GPB Conditioner lists wheat germ oil as its third ingredient.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

Here is a Really Good Article that is a Quick Read that Tells about the Benefits of Ceramides and some of the Oils/Products Contain them.  Thanks Americka for this Article!

http://juvenescent.wordpress.com/2009/05/14/ceramides-and-your-hair/


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 23, 2010)

keyawarren said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to incorporate cermides in my reggie...any more input?



I just purchased Biolage Cera-Repair Pro4 Hydratherapie vials:







And from the research that I've been doing, I see that people are adding one vial into their deep conditioner. That's how I plan on using it today when I wash. I'm sure there's other ways as well. HTH.


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 24, 2010)

keyawarren said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to incorporate cermides in my reggie...any more input?


 
I've decided to mix a couple of tablespoons of wheatgerm oil with Elucence MB and use it as a leave in when I do my box braids or twists. I've been doing that now for about a week and my hair feels very moisturized and strong.


----------



## manegoal (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a grease in my hair product graveyard called Fantastix Wheat germ oil & honey. I knew I liked it for some reason because I could not throw it out. Every blue moon i will put some on the ends. Anywhoo, Desert Essence Coconut Conditioner has wheat germ oil too. ETA: I got some wheat germ oil from vitacost and gave some to mom. She liked it, we both mixed it with coconut oil.


----------



## CaliDiamond (Feb 8, 2010)

I always wondered why my beloved Africa's Best Herbal Oil worked so fabulously on my hair. Walnut seed oil was hiding in there all along


----------



## lovegymnasts (Apr 8, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> where can one buy wheat germ oil?





 
Viobin Wheat Germ Oil Liquid -- 32 fl oz
                   Unit count: 32 fl oz
                   30% off
                 Retail price: $18.89
                 Our price: $13.22                        

http://www.vitacost.com/productResu...il&Ntk=products&x=18&y=3&Ntt=Wheat Germ 32 oz


----------



## lolascurls (Apr 9, 2010)

Gonna try some eucalyptus oil in my prepoo oil mix overnight!
Update tomorrow by God's grace!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 11, 2010)

Now some of these oils that have ceramides can be taken as a supplement too. I know about wheat germ oil, and coconut oil caps-I wonder if taking them is better than using them in your hair? or does it matter as long as you get it somehow? TIA  
I don't know if there are safe eatable versions of the other oils.


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow I think I am going to go broke soon!


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 2, 2010)

FYI: Rice bran oil also has ceramides.


----------



## crumbling_images (Aug 4, 2010)

_*Taliah Waajid's African Healing Oyl *_has two ceramide oils: Kukui and Sunflower oil. 
*OyinHandMade's AfterBath oil *has two ceramide oils also: Wheat germ & Rice Bran.


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 9, 2010)

I have some Rice bran oil that I use to fry with. I also had some kukui oil that I bought last year but never used. Last night I deep conditioned my hair with a mixture of Queen Helene deep conditioner, diatomaceous earth and rice bran oil, then afterwards I put some kukui oil in my hair and slapped it back into a ponytail. I am not crazy about the smell of the kukui oil, it smells like a plant, but I do notice that my hair is laying flatter and tamer than usual.


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 9, 2010)

I am skeptical about rather or not we can get a sufficient amount of ceramides from any of these products to make any difference in our hair. Does anyone know how much ceramides they contain? Are they supposed to just coat the hair shaft like a silicone, or do we need them to penetrate? How do we get them to penetrate?


----------



## Tiye (Aug 9, 2010)

Theresamonet said:


> I am skeptical about rather or not we can get a sufficient amount of ceramides from any of these products to make any difference in our hair. Does anyone know how much ceramides they contain? Are they supposed to just coat the hair shaft like a silicone, or do we need them to penetrate? How do we get them to penetrate?



I would say yes because you'll feel the difference right away and it does get better. Pick up some sunflower or walnut oil at the supermarket those are the ones that are most readily available I think. I did go to a couple health food stores today looking for wheat germ oil and they are not carrying it - I did ask. So I will either have to special order through the store or order online. I suppose given this hot weather it might be better for the store to do it.


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Tiye said:


> I would say yes because you'll feel the difference right away and it does get better. Pick up some sunflower or walnut oil at the supermarket those are the ones that are most readily available I think. I did go to a couple health food stores today looking for wheat germ oil and they are not carrying it - I did ask. So I will either have to special order through the store or order online. I suppose given this hot weather it might be better for the store to do it.


 
Cosign: I am new to the world of ceramides but I will say that I prepoo'd with WGO and Hemp Seed oil (over night because I got lazy) but after letting it sit for a while (before going to bed) my hair was very soft... so much so I've added to WGO and Hemp Seed oil to my leave in conditioner and I use a little in my daily moisturizer. So I definitely think you will be able to tell a difference after using it.


----------



## sheba1 (Aug 9, 2010)

Theresamonet said:


> *I am skeptical about rather or not we can get a sufficient amount of ceramides from any of these products to make any difference in our hair.* Does anyone know how much ceramides they contain? Are they supposed to just coat the hair shaft like a silicone, or do we need them to penetrate? How do we get them to penetrate?



After watching the evolution of Halee's hair over a 15 week period using basically the same regimen with the addition of ceramide oils I am a believer.

Check out Halee's bun evolution here: Ceramides: My tesitmony and the evolution of my bun (Pics)


----------



## *Happily Me* (Aug 9, 2010)

interesting stuff


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 19, 2010)

Theresamonet said:


> I am skeptical about rather or not we can get a sufficient amount of ceramides from any of these products to make any difference in our hair. Does anyone know how much ceramides they contain? Are they supposed to just coat the hair shaft like a silicone, or do we need them to penetrate? How do we get them to penetrate?


 
Wheat Germ Oil has made a significant difference in my hair.  I assume that heat makes them penetrate, the way it does with anything else.  But honestly, I stopped using heat to DC.  I leave my DC/oil mix on for about 5 minutes.  I've been using WhGO since the spring and I can definitely say the condition of my hair has improved.  Its more elastic, softer, and shinier.


----------



## georgia80 (Nov 26, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## Curlykale (Nov 26, 2010)

this week I've been sealing with a *mixture of sunflower, wheat germ* and chamomile oils (I bought a natural baby oil, so it's already pre-mixed). Very smoothing and softening and I found it to be... antistatic/antihumidity. I mean, it worked better than my beloved olive oil, better than grapeseed, avocado butter, or coconut.

I have also been oil rinsing with *walnut oil* this month and oh wow my hair feels like silk when I use it. I used to like brazil nut or hemp seed for this purpose but I may prefer walnut oil now. If you see it around and it's not too expensive, try it. *It seems like ceramide oils add elasticity and smoothness, I find them different from non ceramide oils, so please try one if you haven't. I can tell my hair increases its elasticity when I use them. It also retains moisture for longer. I'm a believer.
*


----------



## bbdgirl (Nov 26, 2010)

ciccina said:


> this week I've been sealing with a *mixture of sunflower, wheat germ* and chamomile oils (I bought a natural baby oil, so it's already pre-mixed). Very smoothing and softening and I found it to be... antistatic/antihumidity. I mean, it worked better than my beloved olive oil, better than grapeseed, avocado butter, or coconut.
> 
> I have also been oil rinsing with *walnut oil* this month and oh wow my hair feels like silk when I use it. I used to like brazil nut or hemp seed for this purpose but I may prefer walnut oil now. If you see it around and it's not too expensive, try it. *It seems like ceramide oils add elasticity and smoothness, I find them different from non ceramide oils, so please try one if you haven't. I can tell my hair increases its elasticity when I use them. It also retains moisture for longer. I'm a believer.*


iITA, I have been using hempseed oil for the past few months and my hair is softer, smoother, detangles better and is never brittle.  It is worth trying.  This is the best that my hair has ever felt


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 27, 2010)

This thread has been very informative, I think I'll be buying some Wheat Germ Oil and Hemp Seed Oil soon to add to my regimen.


Camden Grey has wheat germ and hemp seed oils
Wheat germ oil (solvent free, refined) | Camden Grey Essential Oils

Hemp seed oil, virgin, unrefined. | Camden Grey Essential Oils


Aubrey Organics White Camellia conditioner has wheat germ oil(4th ingredient).


----------



## Lucia (Nov 27, 2010)

*So would you ladies using ceramides say that EVCO or EVOO can be replaced by WGO or HSO or should be used with them? Are they better than EVCO EVOO and which way is better use them with EVCO EVOO or alone IYO?*


I found this on oils, wheat germ is towards the bottom

The Long Hair Community Discussion Boards - Carrier Oil Comparison


Wheat Germ Oil (Triticum vulgare)
light weight
*rich in vitamins A, B1, B2, B3, B6, D and most importantly E*
nourishing to the skin
*also contains phosphorus, zinc, iron, sulphur, potassium, carotene and vegetable lecithin*
highly nutritive ingredient in skin care products
soothes and nourishes irritated skin and may be helpful with eczema
believed to promote skin elasticity, nourish skin cells, and prevent moisture loss resulting in smoother, younger looking skin. Mature skin, in particular, will benefit from wheat germ oil
anti-oxidants improve the scalp’s ability to utilize oxygen, leaving the scalp healthy, decreasing thinning
also softens hair
COM 5
shelf life 1 yr; should be refrigerated



Hemp Seed Oil (Cannabis sativa)
soothes and heals dry skin
great choice for skin protection
rich in vitamins, such as the natural anti-oxidant vitamin E
light weight; easily penetrates the skin
believed to reduce skin discomfort by soothing and restoring dry or damaged skin and increasing the natural moisture retention capacity
imparts gloss and manageability to hair
brings relief from dry scalp or hair damage by blow-dryer heat, chemical perms, coloring or sunlight
aids in keratin formation (the principal protein of hair and nails)
helps increase volume, comb ability and shine; smoothes down the cuticle of the hair
shelf life 1 yr; should be refrigerated; vulnerable to spoilage

Olive oil contains
Chemical Characteristics | The Olive Oil Source

coconut oil
Coconut Oil, Herb Monograph - Flora Health Herb Encyclopedia


I didn't know wheat germ had all those good natural ingredients B vitamins are good for strengthening hair and promote faster hair growth
and sulfur too.


----------



## Curlykale (Dec 1, 2010)

Lucia said:


> *So would you ladies using ceramides say that EVCO or EVOO can be replaced by WGO or HSO or should be used with them? Are they better than EVCO EVOO and which way is better use them with EVCO EVOO or alone IYO?*



I find that when I add olive oil to my leave in and then seal with ceramide rich oils I get much better results. So probably coupling a ceramide rich oil with a moisturizing and penetrating one may be better:
i.e: olive penetrates the strand and wheat germ takes care of the cuticle layer.


----------



## winnettag (Dec 2, 2010)

How do these oils smell? Are any of them bad smelling?


----------



## divachyk (Dec 2, 2010)

ciccina said:


> I find that when I add olive oil to my leave in and then seal with ceramide rich oils I get much better results. So probably coupling a ceramide rich oil with a moisturizing and penetrating one may be better:
> i.e: olive penetrates the strand and wheat germ takes care of the cuticle layer.


I like this idea because I've been sticking with penetrating oils and neglecting my ceramides but using them together is a great way to get the best of both worlds. Cermadies definitely make a difference in my hair.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Dec 3, 2010)

> Just got through reading how ceramides help damaged hair and thought you all may be interested in oils high in ceramides...They help make hair smooth and strong.
> 
> Safflower oil	78%
> Grape seed oil	73%
> ...


from this thread @ longhaircommunity: Ceramides - The Long Hair Community Discussion Boards


----------



## Carisa (Dec 3, 2010)

subscribing....


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Dec 3, 2010)

Did anybody mention CRISCO???


----------



## manie (Dec 10, 2010)

I am in ceramides overload right now. I went to Whole Foods last night and I got some wheat germ oil and sunflower oil. I made a 50/50 mixture with WGO and EVOO and top it off with a little of the sunflower oil. I think I will also use some of the sunflower oil in my DC. Thanks for the info ladies.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 11, 2010)

I started with who 2 weeks ago I did a 50/50 mixture with the evoo I already have and my hair felt different right away. My hair length felt stronger so this is a keeper I've been alternating this mix with evco now I hardly loose any hair even shed hair is less. I love wgo.


----------



## Ruby True (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey profectiv 3 phase oil has kukui oil listed as as its third ingredient.


----------



## Lucia (May 7, 2011)

I saw a thread on LHC about ceramics There are percentages of linoleic acid that indicate the oils have % ceramides in them. 

http://www.longhaircommunity.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1237549

Another post explaining much better 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=12805357&postcount=192

ETA: LIST From LHF post

Safflower oil	78%	
Grape seed oil	73%	
Poppyseed oil	70%	
Sunflower oil	68%	
Hemp oil	60%	
Corn oil	59%	
Wheat germ oil	55%	
Cottonseed oil	54%	
Soybean oil	51%	
Walnut oil	51%	
Sesame oil	45%	
Rice bran oil	39%	
Pistachio oil	32.7%	
Peanut oil	32%	[17]
Canola oil	21%	
Egg yolk	16%	
Linseed oil	15%	
Lard	10%	
Olive oil	10%	
Palm oil	10%	
Cocoa butter	3%	
Macadamia oil	2%	
Butter	2%	
Coconut oil	2%	
*	

Also, here is a article about ceramides.....

http://www.associatedcontent.com/art...ir.html?cat=69


----------



## sheanu (Dec 8, 2011)

Some of the info mentioned above is in this curlynikki post:

http://www.curlynikki.com/2011/06/ceramides-for-strong-healthy-natural.html


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Dec 8, 2011)

My hair says THANK YOU!!!


----------

